# Padilla Dominus Robusto Cigar Review - A hit!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very strong, wasn't expecting that. Excellent cigar, will probably rank up with the 1932, maybe better since the flavor is not as rich, but way ...

Read the full review here: Padilla Dominus Robusto Cigar Review - A hit!


----------

